# Talking (free range) turkey



## Londonfarmers (Dec 11, 2012)

Turkey tasters! Free range turkeys from Sheffield farm in East Sussex are at the Brixton Farmers' Market on Brixton Station Road for the next two weeks. They're offering tasters so that you can try before you place an order. Others farms are also taking orders, including Happy Herefords & Boarstall for well hung beef. You'll also find fresh fish and seasfood from the Hand Picked Shellfish Company, Christmas cakes, stollen, mince pies and puddings and much more.

     The last market before Christmas will be 23rd Dec, next market in the new year, 6th Jan 2013.

Many thanks for all your support over the past year. There's more info on the market facebook page here http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brixton-Farmers-Market/110904775610220?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------

